# rumors at work. :D



## matticusSTI (Aug 21, 2003)

Word around the dealership is that we get a shipment of the A3's in middle novemeber early december. we also had a few 3.2 a3's in the show room for about 2 days before they disapeared (v6's)

i'll up date as i learn more, i have receieved several ssp books on the a3 from audi which is always a good sign.


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: rumors at work.  (Bleed Black)*

Damn, thats good news. We haven't had any here yet and our Sales Manager doesn't have a clue on the arrival date.


----------



## matticusSTI (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: rumors at work.  (Driftin GTI)*

just ask the audi reps when they come in to evaluate, they always have good news , unless it's another audit on my flagged hours...


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: rumors at work.  (Bleed Black)*

LOL, I think we're due for an audit ourselves for all the cam tensioner seals we do


----------



## matticusSTI (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: rumors at work.  (Driftin GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Driftin GTI* »_LOL, I think we're due for an audit ourselves for all the cam tensioner seals we do








\

hey, it pays 9 hours, takes 4 and makes the car stop shaking. 
i do atleast two a week on the 5V. average that buy 15 audi techs.
says something about the owners of the car and their willingness to follow oil change schedules and read the damn owners manual for instructions on multitronic. but then again, most of them don't even know where owners manual is.
on a happier note







we're getting indigo blue as one of the color options, i've only seen it on a handfull of a4's, awesome color, aswell as the rashberry-burgandy color fromt he passats and t-regs. good to see them add some more flavor to the line of colors besides dolphin grey and bently blue. 
*funny how this section of the forums is dead. just wait untill it comes out, it'll be the mk4 thread all over again, hopefully with out all of the "which wheel" "which carbon fiber thingamajig" topics."

i'm just drooling over the ssp book and i check the accessau







di site every day for updates hoping to see a class pop up.








can't wait for it.


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: rumors at work.  (Bleed Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bleed Black* »_\
*funny how this section of the forums is dead. just wait untill it comes out, it'll be the mk4 thread all over again, hopefully with out all of the "which wheel" "which carbon fiber thingamajig" topics."


I think the reason this topic is dead is that Audi has been incredibly secretive about the NA version of the A3. We hear "sportsback", "all new body", "not the 3-door with 2 more doors" but get no photos, no delivery information, etc... It's frustrating and I'm starting to lose the excitement I had.








The other issue is of course, that many people want the 3-door exactly as it is in Europe and still others want a 5-door that is exactly as the European 3-door with 2 extra doors. If Audi makes the A3 look like an Allroad I'm gonna puke!!!!
D'
PS. Can you scan some photos from your ssp book, send them to an anonymous friend and let them post them?


----------



## pimpinizt1 (Aug 1, 2003)

I have been waiting for the A3 to come for a while now....I hope it's the real deal.


----------



## matticusSTI (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (pimpinizt1)*









according to the sales people, and what i've heard from Audi reps, 
the car specs are 4cy 2.0T, V6 3.2. the whole mess the doors is just a mess, we are getting a 3 door and a 5 door, but the 5 door is extended longer as an avant model. it's supposed to be smalller then the a4 avant. and not all models will be quattro but others will be fronttrak system found on a4 cabrios. 
as far as what we allready have going for us, all we have are some stickers that say attitude with the audi sport NA logo behind it, which is the ad, campainge in EU. i'll keep digging tomorrow and scan some of the tech drawings from my ssp's, if you guys find out anything from your dealerships let me know.
for those of you how like to dig around 
http://www.audiops.com
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Not2FastNot2Serious (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: (Bleed Black)*

If this is the A3 Avant (or Sportback) we're getting, I will be very happy!








http://www.gt-turbo.org/weaky/...&PN=1


_Modified by Not2FastNot2Serious at 8:20 PM 3-7-2004_


----------



## U n i o n 0015 (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: rumors at work.  (Bleed Black)*

Whoa whoa...the A3 is coming?! This is such sweet news.







Please, please bring over the 3 door...


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Bleed Black)*

By the term "4cyl 2.0T" I pray you mean the diesel, right?
Thanks for the info
D'nardo


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (colucci)*

No, 2.0-liter turbocharged FSI petrol. It'll be the new base motor for the B7 A4 also. 
BTW, I haven't heard boo about a 3-door available in the USA.


----------



## Kellar (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

George, could you offer more on what you know about the future of the A3 in America? Any detail(s) you can offer would be appreciated. I mean ANYTHING. Trying to find any reliable data/news on this car seems near impossible. 
Give the A3 some air time








Thanks


----------



## Knighthammer (May 31, 2001)

*Re: rumors at work.  (Bleed Black)*

I've just been trolling this tread here, and I keep "hearing" that the A3 is coming - I sure hope so, cause I'll replace my wifes B5.5 Passat with it (she likes it too - the A3 that is)
More info please


----------



## ZoSo914 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: rumors at work.  (Knighthammer)*

i saw the a3 for the first time today on the audi website. now i really want one... like new dream car statis. does anyone have an idea of how much it will cost in NA? is it going to be avalible, or is it already here? oh yeah (stupid ??'s) what are some of the main differences between a3 and s3 i couldnt really tell yet










_Modified by ZoSo914 at 6:26 PM 3-15-2004_


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: rumors at work.  (ZoSo914)*

All the information I have gotten from the sales guys here at work is the car is due in Spring of next year. Price point is still not set but it looks like its going to be starting in the mid to upper 20's for the 2.0. It will initially come as the 5 door only. I'll grill our area rep for some more info the next time he's in.


----------



## matticusSTI (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: rumors at work.  (Driftin GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Driftin GTI* »_All the information I have gotten from the sales guys here at work is the car is due in Spring of next year. Price point is still not set but it looks like its going to be starting in the mid to upper 20's for the 2.0. It will initially come as the 5 door only. I'll grill our area rep for some more info the next time he's in.

yeah, just found out it's the five door only for this december, but i'am happy with the S4 and the misses is just going to settle for the avant 1.8t


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: rumors at work.  (Bleed Black)*

I heard the 5-door will be introduce far earlier than 3-door version.


----------



## LuvMyVDub1.8T (Dec 6, 2001)

all i know is that i have been waiting for the 3dr turbo'd quattro for the last 3 years now. Nice thing is that by the time the 3dr comes out, if ever, i will have tripled my yearly income, which means there will definately be a 3dr a3 in my driveway.
now lets pray.
Dear Lord, please grant Audi the Wisdom to bring us the A3 3dr and grant us the fat wallet with which we can pay for thine heavinly auto. In your name we pray! AMEN.
=D


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: (LuvMyVDub1.8T)*

You can build a Audi A3 here, mind you that's in Britain, but it's still fun. 
BRING THE 3-Door! How can I contact Audi US and start a petition?


----------



## Kellar (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (hawc)*

Here is the Petition


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: (Kellar)*

this is awesome news http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

